# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cryptocoryne affinis - flowering



## Astrid (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello

Id like to share some photos of my flowering Cryptocoryne affinis with you, as I found it rare to see something like that in a tank.
The second photo was taken 7 days after the first one.










My tank: 85x45x60 cm (230 l, 60 gal)
lightning: 4x Sylvania Aquastar, 2x Sylvania Grolux, together 150 W 
water: pH 8, kH 8, gH 16 (tap)
fertiliser: sometimes PMDD and Sera Florenette A, no CO2


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. This is a first for me. I never have had one flower.

Hawk


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

One REALLY nice tank you've got there, and without CO2!
Could we see more pixs of your tank?


----------



## Astrid (Sep 20, 2003)

With pleasure








One older picture and one recent

The whole page - text is in Slovak, but photos are international


----------

